

ACTA agreement leaked - niyazpk
http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5425059/

======
Jach
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1216172>

(Also, you can get the PDF directly there without going through the torrent.)

------
Zak
Has there been any justification given for negotiating this thing behind
closed doors?

~~~
tvon
Not really, just that it's an "Executive Agreement", and not law, so it
doesn't need Congressional oversight.... more or less, as I understand it.

